# Zinc testing positive for Silver (925)



## Ollie1016 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello All,

I was acid testing (Schwerters Solution) some of my homemade sterling bars (because I am a little bored) and I thought that I would acid test one of my Zinc ingots. To my surprise the zinc tested positive for silver!!!!!!!!! Going a deep red, identical to silver!!! I nearly fell off my chair! Not sure if this is widely known or not. 

Just thought I'd share it!


----------



## Ollie1016 (Aug 11, 2014)

***If someone else could test this and let me know that'd be great. I couldn't find anything about it online!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 11, 2014)

How old is your Schwerter's? I've seen a similar reaction with old solution. I didn't test zinc, but the reaction on low grade silver was similar to higher quality material.

Dave


----------



## Ollie1016 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello Dave, 

It was made on the 24th March 2014 , and it's best before is 25th December 2014. 

Thanks,

Ollie


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2014)

Put a drop or two of nitric on the bar. You can use 10K testing acid for this. Let it work for a minute or so and add a drop of HCl or salt water. If a white cloud appears, silver is present. If no white cloud, there is no silver. To me, this is more reliable than the Schwerter's solution you're using, especially for low levels of silver. However, it's a go-no go test. It doesn't estimate amounts on silver, just the presence.


----------



## Ollie1016 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks, Ill give that a try when I get my nitric through. I've just ordered a fresh bottle of silver testing solution too! Thanks


----------

